# Health and the Kindle



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I wanted to open this thread because I believe that this is an important subject.
In order to keep your attention, I will get to the point - Kindles are good for people with Asthma.
I don't have it and had no clue.
I was riding on the WashDC Metrorail commuting home last night and had a discussion with a family of tourists.  Now I know that some of you are going to say that this sounds like it belongs on the thread about demo'ing our K2s to others.  But it just starts there.
My seat mate was a young woman with her perhaps 7 year-old daughter on her lap (the train was crowded) and Dad and son were standing.  They noticed the K2 and asked about it, so of course I was off to the races and told them about its many features and how much I liked it.  The little girl said in a very happy voice something like "Oh how nice, it would be perfect for me".  Well I felt the immediate need to explain that it was not a toy (I did NOT say that).  But I did say that it was expensive - $350.00.  And that it was really only justified for heavy readers.
Well, they explained that the little girl has Asthma.  Like many children with it she limits her physical and outside activities, so she reads a lot.  AND......wait for it.......when she opens a book she almost immediately starts to cough.  Especially library books.  Wow.  You could have knocked me over with a feather.  It never occured to me.  
So here is a little girl for whom this device would not be too expensive at all.  In fact when you think about it, it is cheap.  And it has the chance to change/enhance her life.  
Again I say WOW.
I just had to share this with you here at KB and to suggest that we might even get on a mission to make sure that people that have Asthma are told about this.  I am going to look into demoing mine at any official gatherings of such people/families.
What are your experiences/thoughts??


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

That is a "Wow" Geoff. . . . .I don't have any allergies or respiratory issues so it never would have occurred to me.  But, yes, the folks who love the smell of old books probably forget that the smell is from mold, mildew, dust, etc. and could be a real problem for folks with asthma or a related issue.  Seems like maybe you made a sale!

Ann


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Wow.  That hadn't occurred to me either...  I guess the dust in library books could trigger an attack.  Another very good reason for Amazon to make a hard-plastic sturdy version of the Kindle just for kids!!  

Come to think of it, I wonder how many *adults* don't read because they're sensitive to dust (or whatever the trigger in books is).


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Great reminder! I have pretty severe allergies and old books can cause me to have breathing problems, I even have to take a pill before I go into my favorite used bookstore! I can imagine how wonderful this device would be for someone with asthma! I will make sure to pass on the info!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> That is a "Wow" Geoff. . . . .I don't have any allergies or respiratory issues so it never would have occurred to me. But, yes, the folks who love the smell of old books probably forget that the smell is from mold, mildew, dust, etc. and could be a real problem for folks with asthma or a related issue. Seems like maybe you made a sale!
> 
> Ann


Don't forget book mites!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

intinst said:


> Don't forget book mites!


LOL. . . I counted them under "etc." 

Ann


----------



## Lisa G. (Apr 15, 2009)

As a mom who raised a child with severe asthma, this story touched my heart.  It just goes to show you that when we feel like we know the circumstances of a family or a person, we really don't.  Geoff, you couldn't have known about that child's asthma, yet you took the time to talk with this family at length and perhaps enlighten them to a way of allowing their child to read without the onset of the coughing and wheezing associated with books.  Bless you for that.


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

If Amazon was smart they would get a big article in the AARP magazine.  Not only would they sell like crazy to the elderly set, but all those little grandbabies who need presents...

Lara Amber


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

While there are lots of people who love "the smell" of books, there are just as many for whom "the smell" will trigger an asthma or allergy attack. This was posted a lot over on Amazon....how people were able to read again because the Kindle is non-allergenic. I didn't realize, at the time, just how widespread this problem is.

Great story, Geoff!

L


----------



## Googlegirl (Mar 4, 2009)

I can't wait to take mine to my son's allergy appt next week to show his doctor. 
I'm starting to get some children's books on mine to read with my son. 

So nice of you to take the time to show them a way to help their daughter


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

My dad's reply (the anti-Kindle): just vacuum the library books first.

Sigh,

Lara Amber


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I have one friend with eye problems, and she did get a kindle because of the font situation.  I have another friend with very severe problems in one eye, and cannot get her to get one, and she loves to read. 

I love bookstores and libraries, but the  aroma within affects me and it is difficult for me to stay in long, even the coffee area.  I had thought about the kindle helping me keep out of those places, now I know there is a viable reason.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Thank you for bringing up the variable font feature.  You know I had always (selfishly) thought of this only in relation to making it easier to read without my glasses.  I completely missed that there are those who NEED really big fonts or who need to be able to switch back and forth - for medical reasons.  
The Kindle really is a NEAT device.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Definitely WOW! I too have asthma but not that severe thank god. It's true though that the Kindle opens new doors to people with disabilities/illnesses.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Geoff, thanks for sharing that story. I'm touched.

I put it on today's blog - http://www.kboards.com/blog/2009/04/a-kindle-story-riding-the-dc-metrorail/


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

My father would have loved the Kindle because he was allergic to the ink in newspapers but he read it every day - he had to put it in the oven first to be able to read -- 

and both my parents would have loved it because of the changing the size of the fonts also ..


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Geoff, thanks for sharing that story. I'm touched.
> 
> I put it on today's blog - http://www.kboards.com/blog/2009/04/a-kindle-story-riding-the-dc-metrorail/


Harvey, that was my second thought, it would be a great blog entry! First thought was how great that Geoff took the time to talk to these people.

It would be great if there could be a "scholarship" through Amazon for Kindles so that people with special medical needs could document it and get a Kindle for a slightly reduced price....

Betsy


----------



## dollcrazy (Jan 12, 2009)

Wow! Wow! Wow! Thank you so much for sharing that story with us. I'm sure those parents went directly home and ordered that little one a Kindle of her very own. It will surly enhance her quality of life being able to read without her allergies flaring up. I don't know why I never thought of the benefits of owning a kindle for the allergy sufferer, but it never occurred me.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I have had asthma since I was a child. I still have to use an inhaler 2 times a day. I also am allergic to mold, dust and just about anything airborne. After hearing this, I started thinking about it and realized that I was getting less headaches and less breathing problems at night. Since I have to read every night before I go to sleep, I can see that this is another nice benefit of the Kindle.

Unfortunately, asthma runs in my family and 2 of my grandsons have it. One is going to be 11 in September and I have been thinking about giving him my KK and buying the K2 for myself. He is a big reader and now I have an even better reason for passing it on to him. Thanks so much for sharing your story.


----------



## kyliedork (Mar 20, 2009)

Indeed, a very important subject. Wow, amazon will get incredible milage out a story like this


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Geoff - Thanks for sharing the story.  I'm glad that family came across someone friendly like you.

I had no idea the stuff in books was enough to set off a reaction like that for so many people.  That must create a real challenge in life.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

I, too, have had asthma since I was a child.  My main allergies are dust, mold, and pet dander.   I don't have any pets for that reason.  I stopped using library books many years ago because of the dust (and probably mold) that can be in older books.  Additionally, it would drive me crazy if a previous user was a heavy smoker or liberally used perfume.  So, I began to frequent bookstores.  Then, add to that eye problems.  Kindle has changed my life in so many ways.

Geoff, I am a firm believer that things happen for a purpose.  Not only were you there at the right moment, you listened and shared.   Your good deed will not be forgotten, by any of us.  Blessings.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Wow, thats crazy.


----------



## BookBinder (Jan 21, 2009)

WOW that's interesting.  Everytime without fail, when I read a paperbook or hard cover, I would sneeze on and off for the first 5 minutes.  T have not sneezed while reading since using my K2.  I'm liking that.

Thanks Geoff for the enlightenment.


----------



## Zeronewbury (Feb 20, 2009)

I had to chuckle.  Vacuum the books?  Just a funny visual.

I wonder if microwaving them would change the allergenic properties?


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Zeronewbury said:


> I had to chuckle. Vacuum the books? Just a funny visual.
> 
> I wonder if microwaving them would change the allergenic properties?


It would dry out the glues and hasten their demise, I believe.


----------



## Avalon (Oct 28, 2008)

Geoff, this is a great story.  Thanks for sharing it, and especially for bringing hope to a little girl with a difficult issue.  How wonderful.

It got me thinking, my "hay fever" has gotten so much better since I've been reading on Kindle.  Hmmm . . .


----------



## Esther (Dec 21, 2008)

Great story.  I too have allergy problems with old books.  I'm especially allergic to old pulp paperback paper.  Better paper found in hardbacks and trade paperbacks doesn't pose as much of a problem.  I'll keep those around.  But I always have to give away the mass market paperbacks after a year or so.  I used to live on Cape Cod and the books would get really musty from the humidity.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Great story Geoff. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Thanks for sharing this great story Geoff! I love the smell of books but not library books  The books from the children's section is another matter...yikes!

For me...its been easier on my hands. Occasionally I have pains in my hands that will prevent me from doing simple things let alone hold a book.*


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Great story. I hope that little girl gets her Kindle. Geoff, thanks for enlightening all of us.


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

I have severe asthma.  Have had it all  my life, avid reader as well.  I called my specialist and told him about the Kindle 2.  He wants to see it and will tell patients about it.  I use two inhalers as needed and two meds.  I only had to use the meds and  no inhalers since I got
it and it is spring.  Usually I am wheezing from morning to night.  I did not know it would stop asthma symtoms but I am thrilled.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, I don't know if it will stop them, but you certainly won't be adding to the problem while reading a Kindle!  There are still all the other triggers...have you noticed any difference?

Betsy


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks for sharing that story, Geoff.  I'm going to mention it to my sister.  My niece has asthma.  So much so that her father, who is a smoker, can't even smoke outside of the house during the day anymore because when he came home in the evening, the residual odor from the smoke in his clothes would set her off when he hugged her.  She loves to read and this might be just the thing for her.


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice story. My problem with DTb is that they set off my  allergies. Some  smell musty and I am terribly allergic to mold. I never though of this before but it is one more great reason to own a Kindle.
  kdawna


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

I have terrible allergies too. I never considered the benefits of a Kindle in avoiding allergens. And some smells trigger my migraines. I'm doubly glad for my Kindle.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Never thought about it much, but I don't seem to sneeze near as much reading my Kindle as I did when reading DTBs. I definitely noticed that eye strain has lessened as well as dry eye issues. My eye doctor says I am blinking more reading my Kindle (during page turns actually).


----------



## mumsicalwhimsy (Dec 4, 2008)

I am surprised that so many of you seem to be surprised by this thread.

My asthma controls my life.  Not only can I not read used books, I have trouble just stepping into the library.  My meds are at the max...  steroids at a high level for the remainder of my life.  Yes, asthma can be serious.

Please, for those of us affected.... take it easy on the fragrances, we don't do well with them.
Smoke.... don't smoke near entrances or exits of buildings.  That can affect us for a week.
Well, you get the idea.

The Kindle has restored a level of dignity to my life that I thought I had lost forever.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I don't think that anyone is surprised at the seriousness of Asthma, we just had never put together the KIndle with regaining the ability to enjoy reading again for a sufferer.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Gosh. Thanks for all the responses to this thread.
Intinst you are absolutely correct.  While none of my children have asthma (3 grown sons and a daughter just out of college) two of my three daughters-in-law do.  One of them just bad enough that she and my son decided to move to south Florida to make things better.
But......
I never thought about the Kindle in relation to respiratory problems.  I am a smoker who doesn't (over 2 packs per day for 20 years - now quit for over 20 years) and I REALLY don't like to breathe in other peoples smoke.  Something like got allergic to it while smoking (or some such).  But I don't even begin to have REAL problems.  And this child's problem (and the possible part-solution of the Kindle) was revalatory to me.  So I just HAD to share it with my friends here in the hopes that it might provide insight for some and direction for others.  I am encouraged to find that many of you who are enjoying your Kindles have found it possible to read again.
And it was also encouraging to read here that vision problems and hearing issues are helped by the use of the Kindle's features.  I just wish the Kindle had been my idea.  And I don't think that the developers of ereaders had this as their main inspiration (at least I have never heard that it was).
Just Sayin.......


----------



## BlueGoddess (Apr 28, 2009)

*perks at the Princess Bride quote*

I have MCS, Multiple Chemical Sensitivity. It never prevented me from reading books, but I read a post from another lady on the Amazon forums who has it so bad that she cannot open a book without getting incredibly ill from the ink and whatever process they use on the paper. Yet another medical malady that can benefit from the miraculous kindle! Along with my carpal tunnel that made it impossible to hold a book without my hands cramping severely!


----------



## BlueGoddess (Apr 28, 2009)

And yes, let me echo what another poster said about fragrances, and not just perfumes....lotions, shampoos, hairspray....these can send people with asthma and MCS into a medical emergency. I have a bumper sticker that says Your Perfume is My Poison.


----------



## VondaZ (Apr 21, 2009)

My dad suffers from catacts and has problems reading black text on white paper. The contrast causes a problem and the white brightness consumes the text. He was very impressed with my Kindle's gray background and thought other cataract sufferers might benefit from it.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

VondaZ said:


> My dad suffers from catacts and has problems reading black text on white paper. The contrast causes a problem and the white brightness consumes the text. He was very impressed with my Kindle's gray background and thought other cataract sufferers might benefit from it.


VondaZ - I noticed that was your first post. Welcome, glad to have you here on KindleBoards. If you post on the Introductions and Welcome board and tell us a little about yourself it will give everyone a chance to give you a proper welcome


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

VondaZ said:


> My dad suffers from catacts and has problems reading black text on white paper. The contrast causes a problem and the white brightness consumes the text. He was very impressed with my Kindle's gray background and thought other cataract sufferers might benefit from it.


Thanks for sharing this, VondaZ! Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your Kindle! Be sure to go to Introductions and tell us a bit about yourself and then check out the Book Corner and the Accessories, among all the other great boards we've got!

Betsy


----------



## VondaZ (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestion - I posted an introduction!
Vonda


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Does anyone think that the Kindle DX provides different or more usefulness related to health issues?
I don't see the size helping anyone - harder to manipulate.
The additional memory doesn't seem to me to provide much more than MORE.
The rotational screen - I don't see an health/medical application.

Clearly there is an opportunity for yet larger fonts and so it might be even better for people with vision problems.
It also makes it easier for people with respitory problems to read magazines and newspapers as well as textbooks.

Now I would think that there are several Medical facility situations that the new Kindle would enhance -such as ease of carrying around medical records, etc.  Hmmmm - medical records application - there is a possibility.  Not to mention the books for medical school.  I know - color screen.  I wonder how much that is really important?
Ideas?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Geoff, thanks for sharing that story.  
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Does anyone think that the Kindle DX provides different or more usefulness related to health issues?
> 
> Ideas?


I think the bigger screen means the 6 font sizes are going to be proportionally larger. So, yeah, better for those with vision problems. On size 6 on the existing kindle screen there are only a couple of words per page which is kind of weird if you're reading anything of length. So the bigger screen will definitely help that. Also the ability to adjust the number of words per line.

I think it's going to be light and slim enough that it won't be much harder to actually hold. . .though one handed might be hard for folks with any weakness in the hands or wrists. Still, existing book rack devices will work.

The rotation thing could help because by turning sideways it might be easier to read for some. . . . .

Ann


----------

